# Ikea Decorative Plants for aquarium?



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

So on a recent trip to Ikea I found these beautiful potted plants (Decorative and Fake), which are very full and nice too look at. I plan on buying a few to decorate inside the house and was wondering if you think it would be safe to add to the aquarium?

They would provide excellent cover and are a fraction of what most aquarium plants costs:

Specifics:

Product description
Plant: Polyethylene
Pot: Polypropylene, Concrete, Polyethylene

Product dimensions
Diameter of plant pot: 4 "
Height: 9 ½ "

Diameter of plant pot: 10 cm
Height: 24 cm

Cost: $5.99

Photo:










Thanks, Lui


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Are they silk or plastic? I'd be afraid of torn fins as well as chemicals leaking into the water if they are not specifically designed for aquariums. >> I know your asking about the chemicals, but I would also be concerned about torn fins is all I mean!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

> Are they silk or plastic? I'd be afraid of torn fins


I looked up to two materials using a google search " " safe for fish? and got good results.

The plants themselves are plastic but I was thinking more along the lines of cutting them up from the pot to use as floating cover and maybe just maybe keeping one in the pot. I'd be using it for the females, not the males.

Excellent suggestion brought up. I appreciate it. Lui


----------

